# Suggestions for job sites?



## Quanzix (May 26, 2016)

Especially for IT? Portugese/English?

Is there a popular classifieds website such as kijiji for Portugal/Spain where people advertise their services/goods?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Most use freelancer.com and peopleperhour.com A large percentage of the best IT brains left Portugal a while back to work in places like Canada - attracted by higher salaries and much better opportunities.


----------

